# Humming For Beginners



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

I am now an official member of the Hummer club!

This is my first dip of my toe into the world of tuning fork watches and I like!

This is a Bulova Accutron (obviously) 218 movement i.e. crown at 4 and batteries are no problem (apparently) from the year N5 whenever that is, I'm guessing 70s or 80s. It is small-ish and light and you hardly notice you're wearing it. Gold plated case (a bit thin on the sharp edges), rolled gold plate back (bonus), naff strap which the seller put on upside down! Going to replace it anyway. A slight patina on the dial, which is not disagreeable to me, and a spot mark near 1. The date changes over nicely. If you hold the watch right against your ear you can hear a continous high droning sound but you have to have it right against your ear to hear it. The second had stops when you pull out the crown, I believe this is called a hacking second hand. In the last 24 hours it has lost (or gained) no time at all against my Casio Waveceptor, although I only used the minute hand to check this.

The absolute best thing about this watch is that the second hand has a true sweeping motion, no Quartz has this (I believe) and even the best Swiss automatic second hand actually moves eight times a second (I believe). My Quartz Timex second hand keeps me awake at night, if it is even in the SAME ROOM as me, CLUNK....CLUNK.....CLUNK....CLUNK. But to be fair to Quartz watches my Casio is silent (no second hand!)

A nice introduction to the Humming world for the amount I paid, but one day I really would like a nice Omega f300.

So fellow Hummer fans, a few questions if you are willing:

What year is N5?

What tool would you recommend to remove the back? (it has 6 little slots on a steel ring which appears to keep the back in place)

Do these watches need servicing like an automatic?

What batteries do I need and what is a good source?

Thanks in advance if anyone answers any of these questions.

Ian


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Congrats onecomng a member of the fans of tuning fork watches!

I'll try to answer your questions for you.

1)N5 is 1975. Bulova used a letter and numer system where the letter inicates the decade and the number the year. Thus M=60's N=70's etc.

2)Bulova had a tool that was a stamped item consisting of a handle with a circular top with prongs bent down to engage the slots on the case back and the size for your watch was an L. These can be found on the bay, but if you have other screwback cased watches you might want to go for an adjustable 3 pronged case opener.

3)Yes these watches do need servicing and not all watchmakers will touch them since the index wheel that drives the mechanism is so minute. A little research should find someone to work on them but it can be pricy so shop around but also make sure they are qualified.

4)The 218 uses a 344 or equivalent cell. They are pretty easily found and can also be found on the bay. This also is used on the ESA tuning fork movements.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Well done Ian.

Cant add much to what Bill has already said....except, if you do open up the back, don't go prodding around ... and touch either the coils or the index pawls. Changing the battery is pretty straight, so long as you obey the above.

I have a set of the Bulova spanners (came from Roy :rltb: many moons ago); useful things to have if you see them on eBay. I'll post a picture of them later today.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Yep, like he said!!!

Keith


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

forgive me for asking a potentially divvy question, do all electric watches have a true sweeping motion second hand then?

I have never actually seen an electric watch (apart from on this forum obviously!)

nice watch BTW


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

johnbrigade said:


> forgive me for asking a potentially divvy question, do all electric watches have a true sweeping motion second hand then?
> 
> I have never actually seen an electric watch (apart from on this forum obviously!)
> 
> nice watch BTW


No, not all electric watches. In fact Hamilton electrics have an exceptionally jumpy second hand.

Only the tuning fork-based watches have a near perfect sweep second hand ; so Bulova Accutrons and derivatives, Omega Megasonics and all those ESA 9162-based watches (Omega F300, Tissonics, Titus).

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Here is a picture of the spanners that Bill was referring to. There are two types shown: "A" and "L". "L" is the most useful and is better than any of those adjustable 3 pronged Jaxa type openers...but, of course, only fits Accutrons.

I also have the test kit...same one that Keith was advertising a few weeks back, complete with box, all leads and movement holders. Another purchase several years ago from Roy. :rltb:

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks for all the help and comments guys.

Paul - that is really impressive, guess I know where to send the watch for a service then 

I spotted this period, NOS, genuine lizard strap, it would be perfect for the watch. I sent the guy a message this afternoon asking if he had a BIN price in mind but he seems to be in hiding. OF COURSE he has a black one also which DOES have a BIN price, same price as the starting bid for this one - frustrating or what?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Welcome to the wonderful world of hummers... looks good, and it seems all your questions have been answered. cool


----------

